
A blog with the appearance of a scientific paper - hoaphumanoid
http://miguelgfierro.com
======
hoaphumanoid
Hi I'm starting a blog related to startups, science, robotics and AI. Its
design is like a scientific paper. Any advice is welcomed

~~~
danieltillett
Please write a post about how you put together the design, the framework, etc.

If I was going to suggest design improvements the font is a little hard to
read. You don’t need to worry about page count so up the size a little.

~~~
hoaphumanoid
The idea is to do the same design as in a scientific paper. As a framework I
use django and python. The font is the default font of Latex, which is the
framework that is used in many sciences to write a paper.

I will explain how the blog is done in a future post. It's not focused yet.
Thanks

